# How to install Mac OS X Lion in a laptop (create a dual boot machine)



## gdebojyoti (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello,

Just a few months ago, I bought an HP Pavilion dv6-6119tx laptop. Its configuration is as follows:

Intel Core i5-2410M 2.3GHz
4 GB DDR3 RAM
640 GB SATA HDD
AMD Radeon HD 6490M (1 GB GDDR5)
Intel HM65 Chipset

Currently my laptop runs on Windows 7 Ultimate.

I want to install Mac OS X 10.7 Lion. But the problem is that I have no experience with Mac at all. Can someone tell me how to install Mac on my laptop?

By the way, I do not have access to any Macbook/ other Mac installed device.

Please note that I do not want to run Mac on a virtual machine. I want to create a dual boot machine ( Windows 7 + Mac Lion ). Hopefully that is possible!

Thanks in advance..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 14, 2011)

Check *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hacks-jailbreaking/143097-hackintosh-thread.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hacks-jailbreaking/142999-how-install-mac-os-x-custom-based-pc.html


----------

